# Tools you had to have....and then they sat.



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I think most of us have done it....there was a tool or piece of equipment we had to have, used it once or twice, and then for whatever reasons, it's been sitting ever since. And dont you just love it when your family and friends give you that nice innovative piece of 5hit, (Wagner sprayer, paint stick, etc., etc.,) that they bought, no longer want, but will make your life easier.:whistling2:

So, let's hear what you've bought. Remember....we're only laughing _with _you, not _at_ you.

I bought a case of one-side vinyl/canvas runners...really cheap. Used about 6 of them on a finished floor. Went to pick them up, and the vinyl portion stayed stuck to the floor. On the shelf for a year...in the dumpster last month. 
Cheap Tyvek suit take offs....everybody itched like mad after about an hour of wearing them. Had them checked out by an engineer friend, seems they were made with fg strands. 
Werner 24" x 20' box aluminum plank - okay, it was sturdy and decent, and paid for itself but too damn big and heavy to tote up and down ladders. Werner adjustable ladder legs...what a pita. Still have two brand new sets in the box. 
Bought 10 cases of white wiping rags from a local business. They showed me these nice, full sized, t-shirt quality rags. Cheap enough. Last 4 boxes the rags were about 4" x 16". Head bands anyone?
Every Titan 440 I ever owned and the continuing prime valve issues.
Graco RacX FF tips and the spitting issues. Graco will give you new tips...they spit too. Switched to Titan FF tips, no problems.

Oh there's plenty more.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Roto Zip, needed it to cut out a bad piece of trim and it did not do a great job.

Kendon Motorcycle lift. A great piece, bought it to take to the track. Then stopped racing. http://kendonusa.com/lift.htm

Preval mini spray bottle. Am sure I am going to need it. One year.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

PreVal - think I may have one or two.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

CapSpray 10,000 - I bought it for one job 8 years ago and never used in since. (I did paint a corvette with it) 

Extention pressure washing pole. Garbage.

On the flip side I had a 5'er bucket set up with a x-jet with all the accessories and it got either left behind or thrown out. I get pissed everytime I think about it.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fein Multi-master: I have it, but do not use it enough to be worth while.

I also have a powerwashing extension nozzle, no one likes to use the thing, too cumbersome when fully extended.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Fein Multi-master: I have it, but do not use it enough to be worth while.
> 
> I also have a powerwashing extension nozzle, no one likes to use the thing, too cumbersome when fully extended.


Ill trade you the capspray 10,000 for the multi?:yes:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*Trailer*

28 foot car hauler. It gets used maybe once or twice a year if I am lucky.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob just had to have an electric motor for a gas rig he bought a few years ago.
I still slap him upside the head everytime I see it sitting in the shed unopened!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> Rob just had to have an electric motor for a gas rig he bought a few years ago.
> I still slap him upside the head everytime I see it sitting in the shed unopened!


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Which is why my shop was away from the house!

I hid a Bobcat there for over a year....when I finally bought it home she asked who it belonged to:blink:, told her I bought it sooo long ago I couldnt remember when. That excuse has never worked for me. 

Great start of a thread: "Tools and Equipment Purchases We've Hidden From Our Spouses"

....to be continued.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have more of these than I want to name.2nd on the pw extention pole. Don't get one.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I LOVE the extension PW gun, does amazing things from the ground, just a little awkward to use at times.

I have a lemmer pressure pot and gun that I bought for some fini finish work that I only used a handful of times, want to use it more but don't get the jobs that demand it so I use airless 99% of the time.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

80" tip extender. Used it once and it's been sitting in my shed now for 3 years. 

Small power cutter for cutting up drywall. Should have known better since it looked very DIY to begin with, but i'm a tool fiend so I bought it anyways. It couldn't cut through drywall, even though it clearly stated that was what it was for. Put it back in the bag and havent used it in 2 years. 

Dremmel contour sander - yeah, total waste of money. Sanding blocks work better. 

I literally have boxes of tools that I haven't opened in years - maybe I should go see what else I bought that I never use lol!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> 80" tip extender. Used it once and it's been sitting in my shed now for 3 years.
> 
> Small power cutter for cutting up drywall. Should have known better since it looked very DIY to begin with, but i'm a tool fiend so I bought it anyways. It couldn't cut through drywall, even though it clearly stated that was what it was for. Put it back in the bag and havent used it in 2 years.
> 
> ...


I have a 6 foot tip extender too, great for spraying vaulted ceilings:thumbsup:

Don't get to use it a whole lot, but when I do... it's great!

When I get a 2 gun setup I may start using it for spraying high stucco before backrolling if I can keep the overspray to a minimum


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

I love sprayers . . . only problem is we really don't spray that often. It's a very expensive habit.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

When I was still working for a company we needed a tip extender for 24 ft vaulted ceiling project (we used to have titan 660), my boss obviously didn't wanna buy it cause he wasn't spraying, I wanted to make my life easier than go up an down a ladder, I bought it thinking I was gonna use it later but then I quit and kept it and bought a Graco, damn, the tip extender it's been in my storage for awhile.
I have about 30 trays, same thing, my last employer used to send me to some places with not a single tool expecting me to carry my own tools in my own car for his company, so it was easier to buy a new tray than go back home. 

Trays for sale, some of them been used only once, half price... LOL


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

The electric motor, but I may need it someday!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> The electric motor, but I may need it someday!


Right after you get rid of it you will need it, Murphy's Law.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I held on to a good rig for years while I was working on a farm, sold it to a buddy who had his stolen and a year later I was back painting!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Been looking at one of these but afraid it will end up not getting used enough. But I have one of the PW extensions, and my helper uses it all the time.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Rob said:


> Yeah, I held on to a good rig for years while I was working on a farm, sold it to a buddy who had his stolen and a year later I was back painting!


That's just the way that scenario always works out for some reason. 



WAGGZ said:


> Been looking at one of these but afraid it will end up not getting used enough. But I have one of the PW extensions, and my helper uses it all the time.


I have an older one that I have had for a long time and used it when it was new for some things and have used it to blow dust off some heavily dusted surfaces but it sits 99% of the time. You might not find it to be more useful though.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Ill trade you the capspray 10,000 for the multi?:yes:



Not yet. I still think I will end up using for Fein for something (maybe prepping old exterior windows and door trim.) I have not given up yet.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Dam


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

You could probably sell that CS 10000 and buy 2 new MultiMasters with the money.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd rather trade it to someone that would use it. I hate the hastle of selling stuff.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Roto-stripper here. But I was a kid and it looked so good on TV .

Bought a couple of Pre-val 's. First one worked REAL well in 1979. The one bought about five years ago was useless. 

Oh then there are the tool belts and pouches and aprons. 

Sanding sponges and sanding blocks. Keep trying to find the best and quickest for trim, but always go back to a traditional hand held piece of sandpaper. 

I don't seem to have too many ill bought tools - I have prolly stashed them somewhere and then went into denial about their existence :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Bill, is it just me or are your appearances here a little on the light side lately?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Light in the loafers? :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill, is it just me or are your appearances here a little on the light side lately?


Damn guy is obsessed with paper hanger events, paper hanger websites and paper hanger forums. :jester:


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

the racatac. good in theory, but seriously needs a motor to be effective.....basically like a lift without a motor.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rcon said:


> 80" tip extender. Used it once and it's been sitting in my shed now for 3 years.
> 
> Small power cutter for cutting up drywall. Should have known better since it looked very DIY to begin with, but i'm a tool fiend so I bought it anyways. It couldn't cut through drywall, even though it clearly stated that was what it was for. Put it back in the bag and havent used it in 2 years.
> 
> ...


 
I bought one of them also, had to have it, used it for maybe 10 minutes.:blink:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I'd rather trade it to someone that would use it. I hate the hastle of selling stuff.


 
Want a Rotozip?


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought a brand new pair of pump jacks on Craigslist for $120.00 still in the box for a high peak on on a home & never ended up using them. They're now sitting in my garage closet looking pretty.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Bill, is it just me or are your appearances here a little on the light side lately?


Yes. I've been busy. Thanks for noticing.



Workaholic said:


> Damn guy is obsessed with paper hanger events, paper hanger websites and paper hanger forums. :jester:


THOSE, and don't forget getting paper hangers signed up for the RRP course. 

and I have actually been working - - - for MONEY:thumbup:

Today is a day for some estimates, but my eyes were getting heavy, so I decided to stop in here and get my adrenaline up :thumbsup:



NEPS.US said:


> Light in the loafers? :jester:













Live Long and Prosper, Precious


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i bought a heat gun and only used it twice, it sits in the trailer now. then i bought the paint shaver pro, kinda made the heat gun obsolete


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Quaid? said:


> I bought the paint shaver pro,



That's one badass tool, used it just last month to strip a old house down here in the city of Orange, chit used it today to strip some facia board. freaking love that thing. 

Pat


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

ya its a beast, not an awesome way to spend 8 hours (i actually havnt, made one of my guys a full time shaver,,,ha)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

For me It was this old wagner roller that you hook up to your spray rig. got it years ago cuz we were about to roll massive amounts of walls at pioneer electronics here in socal. Used it and loved it but never used it again lol. 

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Quaid? said:


> ya its a beast, not an awesome way to spend 8 hours (i actually havnt, made one of my guys a full time shaver,,,ha)


yep - no way could I use that thing for 8 hours, you have to pay attention when using it, paying attention for 8 hours is something I can not do.

pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oh, and I forgot the ultimate DIY tool I bought to paint some wicker lawn furniture in the late 70's (or was it the early 80's? )

Dare I confess?

the wagner power sprayer

 :yes:

After it sat for a few decades, I threw it away.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I had a shelf full, and I mean full, of Wagner crap, paint sticks, just about any homeowner type tool, that I received as "gifts" over the years. It all went in the dumpster in January. I tell ya, it was like exorcising demons....it felt good. I'd rate it right up there with getting rid of the 2nd wife.

Now I just have to go through the stuff in my storage garage at home..................


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I had a shelf full, and I mean full, of Wagner crap, paint sticks, just about any homeowner type tool, that I received as "gifts" over the years. It all went in the dumpster in January. I tell ya, it was like exorcising demons....it felt good. I'd rate it right up there with getting rid of the 2nd wife.
> 
> Now I just have to go through the stuff in my storage garage at home..................[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

sold my heat gun to some mexicans cooking some lunch... I bought a small bag, and a 6 pack with the money.

Later on that week... they bought my CD player. So i repeated the procces, and added in a "lady of the night"

RA.....rA

Stay Frosty


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

The Caulk Buddy. 










I kid, I kid.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

The one tool I wished I use more is the titan inner feed roller system for airless sprayers.. I grabbed it with a deal cause I needed the long extension pole .. It also came with the spray roller attachment which I have yet to try... I have tried them out but haven't used them on a job yet....

Its funny with all this technology we are still filling nail holes on the trim with our fingers????


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

jason123 said:


> The one tool I wished I use more is the titan inner feed roller system for airless sprayers.. I grabbed it with a deal cause I needed the long extension pole .. It also came with the spray roller attachment which I have yet to try... I have tried them out but haven't used them on a job yet....
> 
> Its funny with all this technology we are still filling nail holes on the trim with our fingers????


FINGERS?!?


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey if you aint using your fingers then your using your fingers on a tool. na mean!!!!
phfooo real ... im going through a faze????


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I wish that was all I had to worry about.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

geee.... I better take another pill ,after hearing about filling nail holes with your fingers...wtf



The only splinters I want are from my woodpecker..pecking a tree. 



"always fill the right hole" Thank God ,I'm hear..You would be lost without me


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

+1 20+ years ago It also came with the spray roller attachment which I have yet to try... Graco power roller I to have a Fein When I use it it is the cat's meow but never been used enough.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i like my fein

i use it for cutting jambs/case when i set tile

i ve got a hvlp w/ pressure pot that i used on 1 job 10 yrs ago. its just collecting dust now. id rather shoot stuff with a fine finish tip now.
if i use a turbine, its usuall a small one with a cup gun.

i like my powerwashing extension pole, i use it often.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I usually use the FF tips and airless.

But, spray stains call for HVLP or conventional and I am thinking airless is not the right tool for some of the newer waterborne clears. They are so thin that I am not sure airless is the right tool for them, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I usually use the FF tips and airless.
> 
> But, spray stains call for HVLP or conventional and I am thinking airless is not the right tool for some of the newer waterborne clears. They are so thin that I am not sure airless is the right tool for them, but I could be wrong.


You'd be amazed at the thin stuff I've thrown through an airless.

Especially the lacquer that was DEEP DEEP DEEP red, and the stuff splashed like water, in a mall that needed to be completely wrapped, unwrapped, vented EVERY NIGHT or the entire mall would be shut down and we'd foot the bill

4 days and 8 coats later we had er done, and the guys in charge that came to take a look said it was the best they'd seen yet, and this was after dealing with the general, who kept thinking that these "lines" he is seeing are me being horrible at painting, and had nothing to do with the product, was demanding a different guy come do it because there is no reason 2 coats wouldn't work, haha.

He was under a lot of stress and was thrilled at the end, but the point is, you can put some pretty thin stuff through an airless sprayer if you're good at it with an FF tip and the correct pressure. Works faster too. The only time I ever used my hvlp setup, I had SOO much work to do, and there was still overspray covering every square inch of my masking ( though lighter than an airless ) I wish I sprayed it airless, would have gone much faster


----------

